Ask HN: What are you doing this weekend? - TekMol
======
mindcrime
Over the last month or so, I've finally gotten really serious about this whole
"re-learn all the math I've forgotten since college, and learn more math
beyond that" initiative. So I've been going through Professor Leonard's videos
on Youtube, intending to work my way through to his Differential Equations
class. I'm almost done reviewing Intermediate Algebra, and this weekend will
probably consist largely of wrapping that up.

I'm also reading the book _How To Think Like a Mathematician_ by Kevin
Houston, so I'll probably spend some time on that.

~~~
dave_sid
Like this. I might do that myself.

------
Jtsummers
Relaxing. I took a new job shortly before the quarantines started in the US. I
have not performed very well, the blame is about 50/50 between me and the
boss/organization. But my boss would rather lay it all on me and I can't get
hold of him to discuss the issues, so it's been kind of a crappy week.

So I'll be doing some trivia games with friends over Zoom tonight, run Dungeon
Crawl Classics for friends over Roll20 and Discord tomorrow, and relax on
Sunday. Only other plans are standard yard and house work.

------
hotshothobo
Learn marketing.

I have made several side projects but hit a roadblock when it came to market
it. Building is easy, marketing is hard.

Being a disney fan, couple of weeks ago, I released
[https://www.showsspot.com/](https://www.showsspot.com/)

I am going to focus on how to get more visitors. If you have pointers to
start, I am all ears.

~~~
minhaz23
whats your study plan?

------
giantg2
Check the bees, plug mushroom logs, and lots of yard work including: mowing,
burning, cutting out stumps, bucking logs, amending soil, and pulling weeds.

~~~
dave_sid
Garden Driven Development

------
krapp
Writing a HN client in Godot for fun, because someone has to.

Still looks like hot garbage[0] and it isn't as small as it could be because
I'm using C# and some external libraries but so far it works surprisingly
well.

[0][https://imgur.com/a/cdIxQNz](https://imgur.com/a/cdIxQNz)

------
markus_zhang
Gotta learn a bit about launch plan to figure out how many installs are needed
for Alpha.

Also some Linux CLI as I'm slowly moving to a BI position.

------
austincheney
Struggling to figure out a trusted localhost certificate generation process
that doesn’t thrown trust warnings in the browser.

------
runjake
Going to the beach where it's cooler. It's going to be well over 100F this
weekend.

------
maverickJ
Start and finish Django for Professionals book.

